# Glue to install WA handle



## Barmoley (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a knife where WA handle seems to be slightly loose. What glue do you guys usually use to attach these?

Thanks.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 19, 2017)

I use devcon 2 ton 30 minute setting epoxy. That however is a very permanent solution.


----------



## Matus (Jan 20, 2017)

As ThEoRy said - if permanent solution is OK, than epoxy will work great. I use G/flex epoxy as it has relatively low viscosity so you can get it inside the narrow opening rather easily and together with long pot time (around 45 min) you do not have to hurry.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you guys. The handle is not very loose and there is a very narrow spacing between the handle and the tang. I don't think I should try taking the handle off since I will destroy it. Is there a liquid, well flowing glue I can use?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

If the handle is loose, then it should come off easily. Follow the removal process that Maksim illustrates in this video:

[video=youtube;ZajZh8aps6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZajZh8aps6Q[/video]


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you for the video, I will check it out. 

I guess, I didn't describe it well. It is not so much loose as there is a small gap between the handle and tang and if I take the blade closer to the point and try to move it within the handle I can sometimes feel as if it moves a tiny bit, very little and not consistent. I can not see the movement just fill it sometimes. I am sorry I am not describing it very well....


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 20, 2017)

Pictures perhaps would help.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes, I will try to post some tonight if I can capture the gap. Not home at the moment.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 20, 2017)

If you are talking about the machi gap it is supposed to be there. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/13481-A-note-on-machi-gaps?highlight=machi







The it being loose may in fact be an issue however.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks. No, machi gap I know about. It might be all in my head:scratchhead:, I'll try to take some pictures.


----------

